# When to start buying/preparing for twins? :-)



## MissMonty

Hello

I've been lurking around for a while now - I'm 14 weeks pregnant with twins due 21st March, its my first pregnancy which took many years to achieve so we were over the moon to learn we are having twins.

I know I'm only 14 weeks but I'm starting to panic about what I need to buy and when I should start shopping and planning for their arrival.

I just wondered when other ladies started getting prepared for their twinnies?

Many thanks xx


----------



## angelpants

Hiya MissMonty and congratulations to you!!!

I posted on someone else's thread a few days ago saying what I had bought so far (I'm 29wks this friday) I must admit i have been super organised but still feel like i could be doing more! LOL I think it is the fear of the unknown!
Hope this helps....

https://www.babyandbump.com/twins-triplets-multiples/730619-shopping-help.html#post12820055

xx


----------



## Wind

I am 30 weeks and just now starting to get things together. :blush:


----------



## booboo42

i just started in the last week or two to get some big things like car seats, furniture and pram but i am definately feeling like i will need to be done in the next few weeks as i am getting bigger and won't be able to shop much after that. 

i don't think there is a right and wrong time but as soon as you are ready i would go for it as there is a lot to do!


----------



## wondertwins

I'm only 13 weeks, so I haven't really mapped it out, but I wanted to say welcome and CONGRATS!!


----------



## MissMonty

Thanks ladies, I think I'll just start making a list for now, I'm worried as the shops will start getting busy in November and December for Christmas, I wanted to be able to look at and touch a few bits like cots and prams and maybe then buy them online.

I'll be 27 weeks at Christmas and like the idea of trying to get the major items sorted by then.

Congratulations to you all xxx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

asap lol...i tried to get organised quite early and im glad i did! x


----------



## emdrschk

I would say that you should have everything in place by 30 weeks. At what pace you do that is up to you. Good luck! :)


----------



## bumpfortwo

Congrats Missmonty I am about a week ahead of you and also from the UK...

We made a list of all urgent things we needed sorting - like Car! so to do this meant we decided on car seats & pram system so we would know it would fit.

I am waiting for my 20 week scan, then will actually start the purchases but I've got a list with all the links of what and where I am buy from. I hope the find out the sexes of the twins then so wanted to wait on clothing till at least that scan. I decided I wanted all large items before the Xmas delivery starts so will be placing orders end October for furniture and the car seats, bouncers, prams etc this way I will get it in the home before Xmas. Remember to join Tamba as there are loads of retailers there with discounts and offers a great helpline for multiple expectant mothers.

I've already started buying nappies & wipes and bits and bobs to spread that cost and take advantage of offers in supermarkets - with inflation going up and up seems only sensible to buy this stuff as soon as.

I did try real nappies with our first child but i just cannot see in the first few months with twins how it would work so am going disposable for 3 months and will then see if we will go real nappy once we are in a routine.

H x


----------



## Tobaira

I've already got my car seats and cribs, mainly because I got a really good deal on them. I also bought some stuff at this big sale of kids stuff that they have twice a year (since next time they have it will be after February). Besides that I've gotten a nice stroller and some clothes that were hand me downs from a friend. We've also started buying diapers when we find them on sale, since we'll need plenty I figure stocking up now won't hurt. Of course now that I know they are both girls I may start buying some more stuff


----------



## LittleStars

I would highly suggest getting most of the major things done and sorted by the time you are 30-32 weeks since you will likely be quite tired beyond that point and physically incapable of many things. That being said I wouldn't start too early either since there are always return policies to consider and viability dates to factor in etc. In the meantime start writing your list of what you think you'll need and start researching and budgeting for them. Organization is going to be a big factor in getting through parenthood, one baby or more so may as well start getting that skilled honed!


----------



## MissMonty

Thanks again ldaies - there's just so much to think about :wacko:

bumpfortwo - we need to buy a bigger car, I've got a little mini at the moment so that defo needs to go. We joined Tamba at the weekend and recieved an information pack from them this afternoon, there's a really good section advising what to buy and also they advise to have hospital bag packed and what to include from 26 weeks (seems very early but I guess best to be prepared).

Ooh I think a visit to the shops is needed this weekend :happydance:


----------



## Miss MellyG

to the ladies who joined Tamba, did you pay the subscription or just do the registering part?

Mel x


----------



## Vickie

I have a lot of stuff from my first daughter but we are trying to go through what we need with us having twins now. I doubt we'll buy anything for a few weeks yet but I want to start getting prepared!


----------



## MissMonty

Miss MellyG said:


> to the ladies who joined Tamba, did you pay the subscription or just do the registering part?
> 
> Mel x

Hi, you can register with them but to get full use of all they offer you can pay a subscription, I'm paying £2.25 per month at the moment I believe this is the cheapest membership they offer xx


----------



## apple84

I got all the big stuff done with by 18 weeks - painting the nursery, cribs, car seats, stroller. I wasn't sure how much energy I'll have later or if I could end up on bed rest. Now I'm 20 weeks and can focus on the fun stuff like nursery decor and clothing. 

I'm probably jumping the gun though. I was like this with my son too and was just so excited, I couldn't wait to start baby preparations. It makes it all feel more real to me I guess.


----------



## tripletsOMG

We have been preparing slowing and my baby shower will be in about 6wks. I am just over 20wks with twin boys. Positive thoughts it will be fine!


----------



## red mom2b

MissMonty said:


> Hello
> 
> I've been lurking around for a while now - I'm 14 weeks pregnant with twins due 21st March, its my first pregnancy which took many years to achieve so we were over the moon to learn we are having twins.
> 
> I know I'm only 14 weeks but I'm starting to panic about what I need to buy and when I should start shopping and planning for their arrival.
> 
> I just wondered when other ladies started getting prepared for their twinnies?
> 
> Many thanks xx

We have the same due date! How fun! I haven't bought anything yet, but my mom is buying all sorts of things. I thought I'd start buying once I know their gender (hopefully in 2 weeks... fingers crossed). If I find good sales, I might start to buy stuff earlier. I was told to stock up on diapers when there are good sales. Plus, then it's one less thing to buy after they are born.


----------



## Onemoretime5

I am done! I am ready for babies and I am only 18+ weeks!


----------

